# Something doesn't measure up



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 16, 2022)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/373933663871?campid=5335809022


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 16, 2022)

Yep there is another seller on eBay that does the same thing. Very misleading V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Feb 16, 2022)

Click bait. If it seems too good to be true, it is.

A few years ago there was an ebay listing of r the latest gaming station that was hot that year. Everyone wanted one. So the seller listed a photo of the item. And even said in the description, that you were only buying a photo.  I  think he sold a few hundred before ebay shut him down. But because the buyers did not bother to read the description, and just pulled the trigger on the buy it now, he did nothing wrong according to ebays rules. So he got to keep all the money!!!

Buyer beware!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 16, 2022)

I mean the handle bars and rear rack are an easy fix but that crank has seen better days. Still worth $4.39 hahaha


----------



## Goldenrod (Feb 16, 2022)

One of you stud sparrows should post a picture of your hot girlfriend and launch your own scam.


----------



## KingSized HD (Feb 16, 2022)

Seems like adding the "26" in the description should stop ebay from allowing a sale. There's nothing 26 about that listing.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 16, 2022)

Is that a Columbia frame? Look at that kickstand.   🤣


----------



## Coyote (Feb 16, 2022)

Ask the seller to take a picture of him straddling the bike so you can see if it would be a good fit for you.
😆


----------



## vincev (Feb 18, 2022)

nice heavy duty spokes.lol


----------



## kreika (Feb 18, 2022)

First thing I noticed was the TV in the background. Wonder if there’s anything good on? Definitely nothing good going on in front of it. 🤣


----------



## Boris (Feb 19, 2022)

KingSized HD said:


> Seems like adding the "26" in the description should stop ebay from allowing a sale. There's nothing 26 about that listing.



A model of a 26" bike is not a 26" bike. So this is a blatant omission/lie!


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Feb 21, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> One of you stud sparrows should post a picture of your hot girlfriend and launch your own scam.



I'd post a photo of my hot goilfriend but I don't want my wife to find out.


----------



## ozzie (Feb 21, 2022)

The shipping is worth more than the bike.


----------

